# cost of egg/embryo donation



## aber14 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, 
I am looking into ivf with donor eggs and embryo donation and wondering how much it costs in different places?
I have been looking online and found that clinics abroad are much cheaper but dont know if I fancy going outside the uk for treatment. Getting confused with costs on websites as they all include different things so wanting to find out how much people actually paid in total for treatment and what that included.
I am about to have my third icsi cycle with my own eggs but my eggs are really bad quality and I want a back up plan organised so I dont feel so much pressure if it doesnt work again.
Thanks x


----------



## Kjs73 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Amber, I have seen a few different prices but recently paid £6000 for treatment in Prague,  it worked out to be the same cost as a home without all the having to advertise which we were not too keen on.  It was a one price deal which included flights, accommodation and medication.  
About to go through it again with the frozen ones we had left after it didn't work.
hope that helps somewhat.  

Lots of luck with your own, third time lucky I hope.  x x


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Aber, I'm sorry i cannot help you but i am very interested in the answers you receive because DH and i are in the same boat as you and have so far found that egg or embryo donation costs are a minefield to navigate! Good luck in your current cycle, hopefully you will be lucky and not have to worry about these things!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

have you looked at the sticky thread on de

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

gives some overall costs.

For de in greece both iakentro and serum in athens are 5000€ . Iakentro definitely do freeze all cycles for same cost and I think serum now do too, so you go over dp leaves sample which is frozen. A donor is stimmed and the embryos frozen, for use at a time thet fits with your cycle. Both clinics use vitrification. Serum prefer 2 visits even for fresh transfer . iakentro will do with one I think but specialise in freeze all ( results better than fresh ) so usually 2. I went to iakentro through ruth pellow, a british fertility nurse, at [email protected]

serum also do an embryo adoption program where you get 3 double donor frozem blasts for 2000€. Thaw survival over 80%

Spanish clinics for de more expensive - usually £8000ish

reprofit in the check Republic also I think about 5000€ . They do embryo adoption used to be 1400€ I think but may be more now. Quite a waiting list ( up to a year used to be -may be less now ). I think will do as one visit.

Dogus in cyprus ( northern ) also about 5000€ for de. Do double donor so full de then donor sperm on top. Use old slow freeze so v poor fet success rates. Will do as one visit of about 7-10 days for you and dp to go out in time for ec then transfer day 3 or 5. I used them for my tandem cycle which gave me my twins, but had lots of problems with them when I went back for my frosties last year.

You also have to be aware clinics vary on how success is measured. In uk get live birth rates. Eu clinics usually take heartbeat on scan and, as often more embryos transferred, get higher results. 
Some clinics, eg dogus I suapect use positive pregnancy tests

In the uk for exclusive donor usually 8 to 10k. For egg share or frozen vitified eggs imported can get for 5 to 7k plus but may only get 4 eggs.

all costs without your drugs

hope that helps a bit


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

serum do a backup donor embryo adoption programme (all donors at serum have a backup donor incase the original donors cycle fails and rather than discard serum sell them cheaper) it's 2000 euro for frozen and 3000 euro for fresh you may want to take a look at Serums website with all info x


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I did frozen "embryo adoption" (double donor frozen embryos) at Gennet in Prague. The cost is 1500 euros for a guarenteed 2 embryos on the day you do the transfer. They are frozen at day 3. The cost for meds is extra. After completing a cycle (positive or negative) you get a 10% off coupon good for a year from the day they send it, & the third cycle (own eggs, donor eggs, whatever) is free. The success rates are lower than fresh donor eggs, but you could do something like 3 cycles frozen for the cost of 1 free. All that said, I have found the embryologists there to be really good, much higher quality than most clinics. They also have an agreement with City Fertility in London for either entire treatments or just scans & meds etc. Worth looking into!


----------

